

IE team pokes fun at Firefox rapid release schedule - suprgeek
http://news.cnet.com/8301-30685_3-20095520-264/ie-team-pokes-fun-at-rapid-release-firefox-6/

======
jurre
Dear IE Team, How about you make a decent browser for which I don't have to
spend hours of hacking to make even the simplest stuff work before you try to
be funny? Love, everyone that's ever done anything remotely technical on the
web.

------
michaelcampbell
After the MS' mobile team's cringe-worthy "funeral" of the iPhone[1], someone
should have let them know They're Doing It Wrong.

[1]
[http://www.google.com/search?hl=&q=microsoft+iphone+fune...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=&q=microsoft+iphone+funeral&sourceid=navclient-
ff&rlz=1B3GGLL_enUS387US387&ie=UTF-8)

